# Orgill Flyer



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

shibumi said:


> my 90 year old mother says Orgill flyers were made for Orgill hardware stores by AMF - i have my orgill flyer from 1964 but in the 70's i put high handlebars and a banana seat on it. she says it was like western auto hardware... they had items made as "brand names" by companies already producing the item.






mrg said:


> Made this " Orgill Flyer " a rider to send it down the road, got to be a candidate for the ugliest bike and weirdest name.View attachment 1437594
> 
> View attachment 1437595
> 
> ...


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2021)

Just trying to figure out why sometimes when you insert quotes pics don't show unless you click on them?


----------

